# Rinokstrahovka



## Rinokstrahovka (Nov 3, 2019)

The main goal of Rinokstrahovka is literally contained in the company logo: “compare, buy, save”. Comparing offers from insurance companies in Ukraine, you have the opportunity to buy the best, according to your needs, while saving time and money. Thus, Rinokstrahovka is a 24 by 7 by 365 insurance market in your smartphone, tablet, laptop or computer, with the opportunity to purchase the best insurance product right now.


----------

